# Yamaha 7-String



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2005)

I had no idea Yamaha made a 7-string guitar, I found it on their homepage...it is a signature guitar, but still: link

It's cool and ugly at the same time.


----------



## nikt (Oct 22, 2005)

All shredders from here will eat me propably alive but I love this guitar

this is ryun shuck from orgy and julian-k signature model. in first dates odf production it has a LSR preccission tuners and I like it more that way

I want one of those but not at this price!!!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes that is an ugly ass guitar,,,it makes my schecter A7 looking sexy. No really, quite honestly they play and sound great. We had one come into the Yamaha warranty center for some electronics issues, minor really just a bad volume pot. I got to set it up and play it for an hour or so. It's not a UV or a RG in tone but it does have it own thing. Can't say that I will ever buy one, but I am glad to say I've played it. Now if Yamaha would just make some cool 7's with strat bodies.

~A


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 22, 2005)

Man, why do companies make shit like that?  

Just my opinion. But man, that thing sucks, appearance-wise. Sucks _bad_.


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Personally think it's pretty ugly... And I just have an Ibanez RG/S series and Schecter C-7 image when I think of 7-strings. And then when I see something super ugly like that... well, it makes me appreciate my own guitar all the more.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, that one's been out a few years now. It's ugly as sin, but it does fit the image that the band, Orgy, has. I mean, it IS a signature model afterall. Like all guitars, it has it's place. Although I would never play it, I'm glad to see a little variety in the market place. Not every 7 has to be a superstrat knockoff. That "thing" is WAY overpriced though.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool retro vibe..


----------



## Shannon (Oct 22, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Cool retro vibe..


...with modern flair. Kind of like a Danelectro from the 25th century.


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2005)

I'd love to see Yamaha make a 7-string version of their AES or RGX series. They make quality guitars.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 22, 2005)

nikt said:


> All shredders from here will eat me propably alive but I love this guitar
> 
> this is ryun shuck from orgy and julian-k signature model. in first dates odf production it has a LSR preccission tuners and I like it more that way
> 
> I want one of those but not at this price!!!



*Eats nikt alive*


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2005)

I eat shredders for breakfast.

Frosted on one side, whole wheat on the other.

*urp!*


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Then I'm glad I'm not a shredder (although non-metal guitarists say I play "pretty damn fast").


----------



## nikt (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't get it. many players are comlayning that guitar manufactures don't make any other shaped 7 string guitars except for Strat like.

there was a les paul from epiphone but he past away
than flying V
than dean dime shaped (I don't know the model but I think that was ML)

now yamaha

what is wrong with everybody. I hate to see everyone playing almost the same looking guitars, 50% of those are black and they sound very close to each other so  

buy a teufell 7 string tesla or something and be oryginal


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Different looking guitars is a great thing, assuming those guitars aren't incredibly ugly like this Yamaha.

I would DEFINITELY buy a very unique looking guitar, assuming I liked the way it looked. I don't even like the colors on this Yamaha.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, that is weird looking but still cool.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 22, 2005)

nikt said:


> buy a teufell 7 string tesla



I would if they weren't so butt-ass ugly! I love the headless design though. My dream is a 7-string Steinberger (the strat style body). [drool]


----------



## Vince (Oct 22, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Not every 7 has to be a superstrat knockoff.



+ 1  I agree.

However, there haven't been too many other shapes that survive. The superstrat shape and it's variants (of which I think the Ibanez EX, S, RG, and your Agile with the slight arch are the best variations) has survived because it's well balanced and appealling to a wide range of players.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 22, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> + 1  I agree.
> 
> However, there haven't been too many other shapes that survive. The superstrat shape and it's variants (of which I think the Ibanez EX, S, RG, and your Agile with the slight arch are the best variations) has survived because it's well balanced and appealling to a wide range of players.



True dat. Any variant of a Strat or Les Paul will "usually" prove to be popular, since they are the tried-and-true body shapes of the last 50 years. Of course, there are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## jufob (Oct 22, 2005)

I am a young grandfather (don't ask me how that happened) and recently found this what I thought was this ugly grey-green metal-flaked Dean Avalanche 7 to repaint and modifly to look like Yngwie's main strat. My 13 yr old "listens to Killers, Avril, Jets, etc." granddaughter and sees it and demand thats I leave it the way it is and give her lessons on playing it. She shows it to her friends and they ohhh and ahhh all over and they say my black SG style 7 is really awesome, too but the Dean's look speaks to them. Not to worry, though, I found another just like it to turn a sander loose on or maybe not.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 22, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Not every 7 has to be a superstrat knockoff.


Yes they do! Superstrats RULE!


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 22, 2005)

betcha that Yamaha is a big seller...someday, when I have an opportunity to design my own custom shop model for mass production, it will look nothing like that


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2005)

I wish some company would make a 7-string explorer-shape guitar, or a flying v...and sell it in the US.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2005)

nikt said:


> All shredders from here will eat me propably alive but I love this guitar
> 
> this is ryun shuck from orgy and julian-k signature model. in first dates odf production it has a LSR preccission tuners and I like it more that way
> 
> I want one of those but not at this price!!!


What does shred have to do with anything?

I think its a pretty unique guitar. I probably wouldnt buy one, unless it was a baritone scale or something ;p 
But i think its fairly cool.


----------



## Nik (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry, but I just can't get into that guitar's look.

For once I pity trees that gave their lives at the hands guitar luthiers.


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yes they do! Superstrats RULE!


 To that, i say...

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2005)

That guitar is beautiful, I'd have to say that if I were going to get a single cut 7, that would be it.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 25, 2005)

darren said:


> To that, i say...
> 
> .
> 
> ...




Yes Mark Tremonti.


Al hail the mighty UV 


   UV


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 25, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> + 1  I agree.
> 
> However, there haven't been too many other shapes that survive. The superstrat shape and it's variants (of which I think the Ibanez EX, S, RG, and your Agile with the slight arch are the best variations) has survived because it's well balanced and appealling to a wide range of players.



Jackson sells more Soloists (which *I* think is the best Strat variant) than anything else, even though "pointies" are what they're known for. Strat variants are, IMO, the perfect guitar shape.


----------



## nikt (Oct 25, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> What does shred have to do with anything?



This is not best guitar for shreding!!! If someone like EBMM JPM or Ibanez 7's I think he won't put his hand on AES-RS7



HateBreeder said:


> I think its a pretty unique guitar. I probably wouldnt buy one, unless it was a baritone scale or something ;p
> But i think its fairly cool.



This is A Yamaha drop-7 scale so it's like 26 1/4" = 666.8mm like on schecters baritones

 so You have to buy one now... am I right?? Just kidding


----------



## Naren (Oct 25, 2005)

darren said:


> To that, i say...
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Superstrats do rule. And so do Les Pauls. And other models. Heck, I own two Les Pauls (a Gibson and an Epiphone) and I've owned 3 superstrats. So I agree with both you and Bob.


----------



## Drew (Oct 25, 2005)

Jem7vsbl said:


> Yes Mark Tremonti.
> 
> 
> Al hail the mighty UV
> ...



Um...

1.) Mark Tremonti doesn't play 7's. 

2.) That's a Dean Evo7, not an Ibanez Universe. 

am I missing something?


----------



## Shawn (Oct 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> Um...
> 
> 1.) Mark Tremonti doesn't play 7's.
> 
> ...


 That is NOT a PRS either.


----------

